# Mavs vs Heat (Nov 11)



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

<center>*

















Dallas Mavericks (4-1) vs Miami Heat (4-0)



Starting Lineups:






































vs.








































Key Matchup:









vs








*</center>


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

This will be the Mavs toughest game yet. We have to deal with both Shaq and DWade. Shaq has a hamstring injury so that will slow him down, but Wade has been unstoppable this season. I say the score will be:

MIA - 97
DAL - 94


----------



## kmba (Nov 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b><< SkipToMyLou >></b>!
> This will be the Mavs toughest game yet. We have to deal with both Shaq and DWade. Shaq has a hamstring injury so that will slow him down, but Wade has been unstoppable this season. I say the score will be:
> 
> MIA - 97
> DAL - 94


fin isn't starting. he's out for this game as well as prolly the rest of this road trip. quis will prolly get the nod to start


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

This is actually the game that i thought Dallas would lose this week. 

i say Miami 94
Dallas 92


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Mavs - 102
Heat - 99


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Mavs 106
Heat 102


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

LETS GO!!! BIG GAME TONITE< NATIONAL [email protected]!!

Dallas 103
Heat 95



Quis will have a big game!!


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Quis for 2


2-0 Mavs


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

looking good early

10-4

quis 5 pts


----------



## kmba (Nov 9, 2004)

34 to 19 after one. harris clamped wade and got two offensive fouls called on him. quis is KILLING


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Dirk with 25 pts at half......(MVP, MVP, MVP!!!)

71-59 Mavs


Offense Galore!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

damn, Mavs look impressive as could be. They aint missing anything


----------



## kmba (Nov 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> damn, Mavs look impressive as could be. They aint missing anything


i've tried to tell peeps on this board all offseason that the mavs still have like 6 capable ballhandlers on the floor. instead of just relying on nash they doing it by committee. team is mad unselfish


----------



## DiRTy DiRK (Jun 4, 2003)

stackhouse still has it! he's really explosive and is a great slasher


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

welp, i'd love to see us play you guys on a normal night....

the Hawks can win when they shoot 65% from the field


----------



## kmba (Nov 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Shaq_Diesel</b>!
> welp, i'd love to see us play you guys on a normal night....
> 
> the Hawks can win when they shoot 65% from the field


i hate to tell you dude but the mavs are averaging 107 points a game and are only shooting 42 percent as a team. Give my team props for dismantling ya squad


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kmba</b>!
> 
> i hate to tell you dude but the mavs are averaging 107 points a game *and are only shooting 42 percent as a team. * Give my team props for dismantling ya squad



Thank you for proving my point

42%----->60-70%

thats the difference between a win and a loss tonight


----------



## kmba (Nov 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Shaq_Diesel</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mavs are shooting 55 percent. your team is shooting 38 percent.

do the mavs on that one idiot

41 for dirk. he's almost outscored shaq and wade combined


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Great game by Dallas. Poor game by Miami. But alot of Miami's inept on offense was due to Dallas defense. That will gel and become better. I thought Dallas would lose this game tonight. Guess i was way wrong. 

Whoever has that Dirk fanclub. Put my name in it. PLEASE. He was unstoppable tonight.

Also the refs in this game was crap


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

The Mavs didnt miss tonight. Simple as that.


----------



## kmba (Nov 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>sMaKDiSDoWn</b>!
> The Mavs didnt miss tonight. Simple as that.


no doubt. they shot 100 percent from da field.

:laugh:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I was skeptical about this game, but nice to see that we pulled through. Dirk = MVP!


----------



## DirtyDirk41 (Nov 15, 2004)

What is with the Miami excuses? We won, you lost, we beat you DOWN. Live with it.


----------

